# What's your programming style???



## MrSeanKon (Jun 14, 2007)

Post statements to clarify:


```
j=5;
k=4;
for (i=1; i<=10; i++)
{
      j++;
      k=i+j;
}
```


----------



## d44ve (Jun 14, 2007)

I usually am in shorts and a t-shirt, but it all depends..... sometimes just my boxers.


Sorry, lame joke


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 14, 2007)

MrSeanKon said:


> Post statements to clarify:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Umm that really doesnt look like a style to me.
Just a simple For Loop.

Unless you mean your organization style.
Then mine is very similar to yours.

For (int i = 0; i  <= 100; i++)
{
      if (i = 0) Then
              int k = i;
      else
              int k = 100;
}

I like to have my code organized and comments are a must; otherwise it is hard to debug and know exactly what is going on (esp. when you only do 1 or a few modules).




d44ve said:


> I usually am in shorts and a t-shirt, but it all depends..... sometimes just my boxers.
> 
> 
> Sorry, lame joke



Damn you are lucky.  I am in dress clothes doing this stuff (well now its Crystal Reports - which has a crappy Basic backend that is half assed).


----------



## d44ve (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate Crystal Reports =\


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 14, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I hate Crystal Reports =\



Agreed.
I dislike it for many reasons, but my biggest problem with it is how it links multiple stored procedures (known as Commands).  The left and right joins dont work the way they should (lol).

Also, when you write back end logic, your very limited to what you could do.
I am suprised that you could use a switch statement, but I miss my for each loop


----------



## TheMasterOfSinanju (Jun 18, 2007)

*Style? "Daleks have no concept of STYLE!"*

This is:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/389/foowhatevermakesgooglehappy.html



APK


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 18, 2007)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>meh.</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>BLAH</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Thats usually as far as I get in notebad before I get bored from lack of content to actually build a web page around. 


You'd love my VB code though.

I made like a 65 line if then statement. It was cool.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jun 28, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Umm that really doesnt look like a style to me.
> Just a simple For Loop.


Let me be more specific.
Instead of 

```
for (i=1; i<=50; i++)
{
    statements
}
```

some programmers prefer this:


```
for (i=1; i<=50; i++){

    statements
}
```

or this one:


```
for (i=1; i<=50; i++)
    {
          statements
     }
```


----------

